# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  सर्वश्रेष्ठ हार्ड डिस्क

## Prajaakta

हेल्लो दोस्तों मैं मेरे घर के PC के लिए मुझे हार्ड डिस्क खरीदनी है. अगर आप मुझे बता दे तो बेहतर होगा की कौनसा  हार्ड  डिस्क ब्रांड अच्छा है.

----------


## Rajat Vynar

Seagate हर मामले में बेहतर है।

----------


## Prajaakta

धन्यवाद रजत। ....

----------


## hemal doshi

ssd seagate sabse achi

----------

